# License plates... yea or nay?



## Illuminatio (Jun 27, 2014)

I've always enjoyed license plates in general, having specialty plates as opposed to the standard issue ones, collecting them and so on. So after becoming involved in Freemasonry, I was pretty excited to see that my state offered a Master Mason license plate like many others do, that I thought actually looked really nice. Not only did it appeal to me because of it being non-standard and Masonic, but it is also a plate that not just anyone could walk up and get, which makes it a bit more special.

But as I'm getting closer to the time when I'll be able to get one, I'm feeling a bit conflicted about them so I wanted to get some insight here since I'm sure many of you here have them for your respective states.

My hesitation is this - as we all know, anyone can do a simple online search for Freemasonry and come up with volumes upon volumes of misinformation, a lot of which paints the fraternity in a negative light. Obviously, we know better, but "average Joe" driving down the highway doesn't necessarily know any better. Maybe he immediately thinks I'm part of a Satanic cult because he heard that once? Who knows what people conjure up in their minds when they see a Masonic emblem and only know what they've read online. That's what's making me think twice.

So, has anyone here had any negative interactions with people because of your license plate? Had eggs thrown at you? Had your car keyed or set on fire? (I'm thinking of the worst possible scenarios here... and mostly kidding. ) Am I instead being too worrisome and the plate will actually open up more opportunities to meet other Masons and correct peoples' thinking on the subject? Should I instead just keep my current plates and get an emblem to put on my car? Again, just hoping for some insight from some of you with experience. Thanks in advance for any input!

For reference... 
My current plates:






And the Master Mason plates for the state:


----------



## japool (Jun 27, 2014)

Me personally, I don't see a lot of difference between having the plates, or an emblem on your car, as far as public perception goes.  

I think the plates may even be less conspicuous.  I personally don't know of, or have heard of, any brother catching grief over plates or an emblem.

Has any brother out there had any problems?  I'm curious too now.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## cemab4y (Jun 27, 2014)

One time I was in Atlanta .  Someone left an antimasonic pamphlet on my car.


----------



## japool (Jun 27, 2014)

cemab4y said:


> One time I was in Atlanta .  Someone left an antimasonic pamphlet on my car.



Wow!  Someone actually drives around with Anti pamphlets, ready to pounce.  That's quite the hobby.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## dfreybur (Jun 27, 2014)

A few years ago an Illinois GM at one of the Town Hall meetings stated that having Masonic plates *will* make us better drivers.  Always in the back of your mind while driving is you publicly represent the fraternity.

My experiences in multiple states have been uniformly positive.


----------



## goomba (Jun 27, 2014)

japool said:


> Wow!  Someone actually drives around with Anti pamphlets, ready to pounce.  That's quite the hobby.
> 
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App



About 6 months ago we had dozens of the Chick publications pushed into our lodge building doors.  I handed them out to brothers that night and keep one in by bathroom for light reading.  Seriously, right by my toilet.


----------



## japool (Jun 27, 2014)

goomba said:


> About 6 months ago we had dozens of the Chick publications pushed into our lodge building doors.  I handed them out to brothers that night and keep one in by bathroom for light reading.  Seriously, right by my toilet.



And for any brother who hasn't had the pleasure of reading an Anti-Masonic Jack T. Chick publication, here is the link!

http://www.chick.com/reading/tracts/1074/1074_01.asp

I'm just glad Tommy is OK!  I was worried there for awhile.


----------



## jjjjjggggg (Jun 27, 2014)

I've had two co-workers see my ring and state snidely, "you're in a cult?!?"

One of them knows I'm not Christian so this makes it worse.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## BroBill (Jun 27, 2014)

My experiences have been good- several brothers have left their cards under my windshield wiper...
BroBill

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## cemab4y (Jun 27, 2014)

I have also had an excellent experience with Masonic plates. I am the man responsible for the existence of Masonic plates in Kentucky.

I was reading the "Northern Light", the journal of the Scottish Rite (northern jurisdiction). I read an article about how New Jersey and  Pennsylvania masons could get masonic plates. I thought that Kentucky would also benefit from having Masonic plates. I approached my state senator, in Bowling Green KY. I asked him to introduce legislation to get Masonic plates in KY. He agreed, and asked me to get copies of the Pennsylvania legislation.

I got a copy of the law from PA. He erased the word "Pennsylvania", and wrote in "Kentucky". The legislation passed.

Now, a Kentucky Mason can get a Masonic license plate for $25, which is good for five years. You still must pay the regular license plate fee each year. The Grand Lodge of Kentucky gets a $7 rebate on each license plate sold.


----------



## cemab4y (Jun 27, 2014)

An interesting story about Masonic plates in Arkansas:

The MW Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Masons in Arkansas, designed a Masonic plate, and had it approved by the Arkansas Dept of Motor Vehicles.  See:


http://www.dfa.arkansas.gov/offices/motorVehicle/Pages/specialityPlateDetails.aspx?show=96

When a Mason purchases this tag, a portion of the sales is rebated to the MW Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Arkansas, which goes to their charities and scholarship programs.

The Grand Lodge of Arkansas has forbidden all Arkansas Masons from purchasing this tag! Any "regular" Arkansas Mason who purchases or displays this tag, will be expelled from Masonry.

How Sad!


----------



## MarkR (Jun 28, 2014)

Brother, I was a cop in Illinois for 25 years, and I can tell you that you're more likely to get your car vandalized for the Illinois Police Association plates than the Masonic ones.  I have ham radio plates on my car, so I don't get MM plates, but I have a very noticeable S&C vinyl decal in my back window.  It does make me watch my driving so as not to reflect negatively on the craft, but I've never had a negative comment about it.  I have, however, met brothers on the road because of it.


----------



## Companion Joe (Jun 28, 2014)

Tennessee has Masonic plates, but I do not have one. I think it is an additional $25 a year (a portion of which goes to the GL). I'd rather just give that money to my own lodge each year.

I seriously doubt that you'd catch too much grief over having the plates. There might be the occasional nut job who puts pamphlets on your windshield as noted above, but I'm sure the odds of that are pretty small.


----------



## Illuminatio (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks for the replies everyone! This helps me feel more at ease about them now.



MarkR said:


> Brother, I was a cop in Illinois for 25 years, and I can tell you that you're more likely to get your car vandalized for the Illinois Police Association plates than the Masonic ones.



Mark, I have to ask - is there more negative to the IPA than I'm aware of, or are you referring to just the general dislike for law enforcement that some people have? We just moved to the state last September and I thought it was a good looking plate and a good cause, so I went with it, not necessarily knowing more about the IPA than what they have on their website.


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Jun 28, 2014)

It seems that at least one Arkansas Mason was expelled from the fraternity over this issue.  The story is here:
http://freemasoninformation.com/201...ermath-of-the-arkansas-license-plate-scandal/



cemab4y said:


> An interesting story about Masonic plates in Arkansas:
> 
> The MW Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Masons in Arkansas, designed a Masonic plate, and had it approved by the Arkansas Dept of Motor Vehicles.  See:
> 
> ...


----------



## MRichard (Jun 28, 2014)

pointwithinacircle2 said:


> It seems that at least one Arkansas Mason was expelled from the fraternity over this issue.  The story is here:
> http://freemasoninformation.com/201...ermath-of-the-arkansas-license-plate-scandal/



Wow. That's all I can say.


----------



## MarkR (Jun 29, 2014)

ShawnC said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone! This helps me feel more at ease about them now.
> 
> 
> 
> Mark, I have to ask - is there more negative to the IPA than I'm aware of, or are you referring to just the general dislike for law enforcement that some people have? We just moved to the state last September and I thought it was a good looking plate and a good cause, so I went with it, not necessarily knowing more about the IPA than what they have on their website.


No, just the general dislike for cops.


----------



## dfreybur (Jun 29, 2014)

Arkansas has a lot of recent history of being a laughing stock among Masons.

In comparison the Arkansas PHA GM issued an edict last year blanket recognizing all states that recognize PHA even if that recognition is returned.

Should I find myself sent there for work I'd apply for and use the plates.


----------



## rpbrown (Jun 29, 2014)

I have masonic plates on my motorcycle and square & compass on the back glass of my truck and my wifes car. Only one person has said anything negative about it and his opinion doesn't matter


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Jun 29, 2014)

rpbrown said:


> I have masonic plates on my motorcycle and square & compass on the back glass of my truck and my wifes car. Only one person has said anything negative about it and his opinion doesn't matter


I just changed states and need to put new plates on my motorcycle.  I am definitely going to ask about this.


----------



## Pete Ramboldt (Jun 30, 2014)

I have displayed Wisconsin Masonic plates on my car since the time they were adopted without issue.


----------



## jjjjjggggg (Jul 1, 2014)

Just got today!


----------



## JAB (Jul 5, 2014)

It is easy for clandestine masons here to the mainstream Virginia 'Freemason' plates for their car.


----------



## cemab4y (Jul 5, 2014)

I reside in Alexandria VA. There are several different plates available here, for Masons, OES, Shrine, etc. There is a special plate for Prince Hall Masons. I would guess that the clerks at the DMV would not know the difference between masons, and that a PH mason, could easily obtain either plate.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Jul 7, 2014)

JAB said:


> It is easy for clandestine masons here to the mainstream Virginia 'Freemason' plates for their car.


I believe in NJ that you have to order them through your secretary or your secretary has to fill out the proper paperwork for you to get one. It is disseminated through Grand Lodge and you have to be a regular recognized mason in good standing to get one.

It should be like this for every state.

My only issue with the plate is letting your 18 year old borrow your car.

Nothing like seeing a kid driving a mini cooper like a race car on the parkway with masonic tags.


----------



## Illuminatio (Jul 7, 2014)

Brother_Steve said:


> I believe in NJ that you have to order them through your secretary or your secretary has to fill out the proper paperwork for you to get one. It is disseminated through Grand Lodge and you have to be a regular recognized mason in good standing to get one.
> 
> It should be like this for every state.
> 
> ...



Definitely agree. And that's how it's working for these here in IL as well. You have to get the signature of the Grand Secretary and his seal stamped on the paperwork for the plate before you can submit it.


----------



## dfreybur (Jul 7, 2014)

JAB said:


> It is easy for clandestine masons here to the mainstream Virginia 'Freemason' plates for their car.



When we lived in North Carolina I just checked the box, paid the fee and got my plates.  You don't even need to think you joined a lodge.  I do prefer states that check with the Gr Sec office.


----------



## Morris (Jul 9, 2014)

dfreybur said:


> When we lived in North Carolina I just checked the box, paid the fee and got my plates.  You don't even need to think you joined a lodge.  I do prefer states that check with the Gr Sec office.


Off subject but I sold a truck with a S&C emblem on it. When I met the guy I told him I would make sure to get it off for him. He told to leave it on that it would look cooler, haha. I definitely had to take it off after that statement. 


Jeff


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 15, 2014)

I will be getting a Kentucky Masonic plate for myself.


----------



## JamesMichael (Aug 15, 2014)

My dads plate


----------



## Bill Lins (Aug 15, 2014)

Here's mine:


----------



## Illuminatio (Oct 8, 2014)

So by way of an update, I never did go through with getting these yet. I keep wanting to but haven't because of a concern that I hadn't really crossed my mind initially - church.

I'm a member of a denomination that can sometimes fall on either side of the fence concerning Freemasonry. I've just been concerned that if the wrong person notices it at church, I may be getting myself into a sticky situation. We're fairly new at the church and it's pretty big, so it's a minor concern, but still, I'm worried about people arriving at their own negative conclusions. I did email the pastor anonymously to ask broadly what his thoughts were regarding Freemasonry and he replied "I have not done enough research on freemasonry to the point that I would have a comprehensive opinion. Thanks. Sorry I could not be more help." This sort of made me feel like it would be a non-issue, at least from the pastor's standpoint. I mean, there's a good age range there so there's every chance there are some other masons attending, but I can't exactly ask for a show of hands. 

Anyway, just still can't bring myself to pull the trigger yet...  Anyone have any thoughts or past experience specific to issues with fellow church members on the matter?


----------



## MaineMason (Oct 8, 2014)

Brother_Steve said:


> I believe in NJ that you have to order them through your secretary or your secretary has to fill out the proper paperwork for you to get one. It is disseminated through Grand Lodge and you have to be a regular recognized mason in good standing to get one.
> 
> It should be like this for every state.
> 
> ...


Well, in my state an 18 year old man can petition a lodge for membership and be initiated, passed, and raised in his 18th year. So technically, it could be that 18 year old's plates!

We have special plates for everything from universities to conservation to breast cancer awareness, veterans, Native American tribal affiliation and other things but not for Freemasons. One lucky brother I know, however, does have a vanity plate which reads "A F & A M" and that is one lucky brother indeed in a state where nearly everyone has a vanity plate, or so it would seem (it's very usual to have such personalized and specialized plates here in Northern New England) and where there is a large concentration of Freemasons per capita. Someone told me it was actually suggested in the lege a couple of years ago but then, it was argued, they'd have to create them for the Odd Fellows (also highly active here), the Moose, the Elks, the Lions and the Rotary Club, etc. 

I have a Consistory Eagle disc on the trunk of my car, and I think that's sufficient. I'm not sure state-issued plates for Masons are appropriate though I know several states have done this for a while. For far less one can order something like what I have, if one's Scottish Rite, or a Blue Lodge, or two-balled cane, or York Rite insignia without going through the state and often benefiting those masonic bodies or charity. Being the pragmatic New Englander that I am, I prefer keeping that personal and not getting the Grand Lodge or, God forfend, the Secretary of my Lodge involved in government paperwork or worse, just handing such plates out to anyone. Would your BMV/RMV/Sec of State, etc, know to ask for your dues card? Would that be appropriate? I think not. 

For many years, my father would not display a Masonic emblem on his car, though recently he has one on his car and on the elderly pickup he uses to lug stuff for the never ending projects on his house and boats. He recently told me that he had rented a piece of heavy equipment from a hardware store which had to be loaded into the bed of his pickup by ramp. He told the fellow at the store that he'd have to have a ramp to get it back off and asked if he could rent one from the store. Having seen the square and compasses on the tailgate as they were loading it, the brother at the hardware store said "just take it. Consider it a Masonic discount". Of course, the ramp came back with the equipment. I got a chuckle out of that.


----------



## MaineMason (Oct 8, 2014)

ShawnC said:


> So by way of an update, I never did go through with getting these yet. I keep wanting to but haven't because of a concern that I hadn't really crossed my mind initially - church.
> 
> I'm a member of a denomination that can sometimes fall on either side of the fence concerning Freemasonry. I've just been concerned that if the wrong person notices it at church, I may be getting myself into a sticky situation. We're fairly new at the church and it's pretty big, so it's a minor concern, but still, I'm worried about people arriving at their own negative conclusions. I did email the pastor anonymously to ask broadly what his thoughts were regarding Freemasonry and he replied "I have not done enough research on freemasonry to the point that I would have a comprehensive opinion. Thanks. Sorry I could not be more help." This sort of made me feel like it would be a non-issue, at least from the pastor's standpoint. I mean, there's a good age range there so there's every chance there are some other masons attending, but I can't exactly ask for a show of hands.
> 
> Anyway, just still can't bring myself to pull the trigger yet...  Anyone have any thoughts or past experience specific to issues with fellow church members on the matter?


Attend, as the telephone book used to say in the Yellow Pages with the church listings, the church of your choice. Personally, I would be disinclined to belong to a church or a congregation which took any official view on Freemasonry at all. That's just me, personally. I know that can be complicated. Even though my denomination and congregation is teeming with Masons, including widely among the clergy, I tend not to wear my Blue Lodge ring or lapel pins to Church. I do have a Consistory "disc" on my trunk, however. Follow your conscience.


----------



## MaineMason (Oct 8, 2014)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Here's mine:View attachment 4306


Word to the wise: NEVER post your license plate number with all identifying features online!


----------



## Illuminatio (Oct 8, 2014)

MaineMason said:


> Being the pragmatic New Englander that I am, I prefer keeping that personal and not getting the Grand Lodge or, God forfend, the Secretary of my Lodge involved in government paperwork or worse, just handing such plates out to anyone. Would your BMV/RMV/Sec of State, etc, know to ask for your dues card? Would that be appropriate? I think not.



I can only speak for Illinois, but here, it is only an extra $25 in addition to the standard fee, and it goes to the Illinois Masonic Foundation for the Prevention of Drug and Alcohol Abuse Among Children. Also, in order to get them, you have to submit the plate form which includes your lodge information. The Secretary of State's office simply verifies with the Secretary of the Grand Lodge that you are a member in good standing. So they're definitely not just handing them out to anyone. I know there are a couple states though where you don't have to prove anything and can just get them. I would say that I certainly prefer it the way they do it here.


----------



## Illuminatio (Oct 8, 2014)

MaineMason said:


> Word to the wise: NEVER post your license plate number with all identifying features online!



Sidebar for my own knowledge: I've thought about this before in other instances, but decided it wasn't too big a deal since hundreds of people are seeing it all day long as you pass them on the highway. I suppose anyone with the ability could also look you up based on the info they see on the road, right? What am I missing that makes this more of an issue online?


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 9, 2014)

ShawnC said:


> We're fairly new at the church and it's pretty big ...



New church for you?  If they have a problem with the plates you dodged a bullet by learning that early on.  Move on to the next church down the block.  Why give money to an organization that objects to organizations that teach morality and free thought?

If it's been your church since before petitioning I'd rather you decline to petition as a member of a problematic church, but one you're newer at than being a brother I have a different view.


----------



## MaineMason (Oct 9, 2014)

ShawnC said:


> Sidebar for my own knowledge: I've thought about this before in other instances, but decided it wasn't too big a deal since hundreds of people are seeing it all day long as you pass them on the highway. I suppose anyone with the ability could also look you up based on the info they see on the road, right? What am I missing that makes this more of an issue online?


Of course it is more of an issue online. If I were to pass you in traffic, I would be unlikely to remember or even notice your registration plate. Online, it could not only be studied, but used for nefarious purposes (by, I would assume, someone who is not a Mason though people who are not can certainly see it here). "Seeing" it on the Interstate or a city or town street is one thing: putting it on the internet is another.


----------



## Illuminatio (Dec 6, 2014)

Well, I just thought I'd stop by the thread I started here and share a final update. Last month I decided to just go for it and ordered the plates. Today they were waiting for me in the mailbox! I still think they're pretty great looking plates. Simple and clean, not too busy. I'll let you all know if I get any Chick tracts left on my windshield now.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 6, 2014)

Very nice. I'll be getting mine when it is time to renew.


----------



## MaineMason (Dec 7, 2014)

I have personalized license plates here in Maine and identify myself as a Scottish Rite Mason (NMJ) as well by having a jewel on the back of my car. We don't have Masonic vanity plates here in Maine and I don't think I'd get one even though I do have a vanity plate. If someone wants to know about freemasonry, I would be happy to tell them: I am a fifth generation Freemason. I am glad to have people know that I am Scottish Rite but frankly, I would rather have them ask when it came to the plates.


----------

